# how to build indoor track?



## 08kgraves (Apr 11, 2011)

im looking at getting a 1/24 micro brushless 4x4 sct from losi. i was wondering how i would go about building an indoor carpet track? one with smooth curved jumps? not trying to just put a flat board up on a flat track so i can get some air. i want it to be smooth but i have no idea how to do it. would like nice smooth berms and all if possible.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

im going to guess here not sure if it will work make plywood frames and cover them with corrigaded pvc it looks like cardbord but its very strong they are useing them to make wings for rc airplanes


----------



## freaksofnature (Dec 30, 2010)

for table tops you can screw plywood to those black plastic drain pipes and that will give you a nice curve at the top of the ramp and top of the "landing zone"


----------



## adam777 (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks for the tips


----------



## rafaelsmall94 (Nov 17, 2012)

RC planes wings of plywood, I am pretty sure that this is something new.


----------



## crazy kev (Jul 28, 2010)

you can build wood frames and use a thin wood veneer over it


----------



## Berrymartin (Jan 24, 2013)

For building indoor track you should use a piece of plywood as the base for an easily portable track for Zip Zaps or other mini Rc Car . You can set it on the floor or a tabletop (depending on the size). Once you have your track outline in the shape you like, glue the outline in place. If you want, paint the plywood before attaching your track outline. Use whatever size base will hold the size of track you want to create.

Regards,
Berry Martin


----------

